# Shower cartridge



## voncube (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I haven't seen this cartridge before and wondering if it rings any bells? its an older faucet and the homeowner broke the handle off getting it out. There aren't any markings on the handle or the trim
Thanks for the help


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Please post an intro.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Please post an intro.


is this it


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Aquadis I believe. Does it have seats and springs like delta, but delta ones won't fit?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Also check out rubi or riobel


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...Sayco&s2=&sku=SAY-P1079&r1=WHE-USS25C&r2=&r3=

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

voncube said:


> Hey guys, I haven't seen this cartridge before and wondering if it rings any bells? its an older faucet and the homeowner broke the handle off getting it out. There aren't any markings on the handle or the trim
> Thanks for the help


 Call a licensed plumber and have him install a MOENTROL to make urself a hero!


----------



## voncube (Sep 28, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Call a licensed plumber and have him install a MOENTROL to make urself a hero!


Would love to. Thanks for the heads up. The faucet isn't a good one I know that. Have many licenced plumbers in our company but it backs onto a wall that can't be cut out. Which means cutting out tiles and a retrofit kit won't work. I'm trying to find a solution without replacing 10 yr old tiles that he doesn't have replacement tiles for.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

voncube said:


> Would love to. Thanks for the heads up. The faucet isn't a good one I know that. Have many licenced plumbers in our company but it backs onto a wall that can't be cut out. Which means cutting out tiles and a retrofit kit won't work. I'm trying to find a solution without replacing 10 yr old tiles that he doesn't have replacement tiles for.


A really good plumber can replace the faucet without title work...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> A really good plumber can replace the faucet without title work...


I'd do it for $800, but I'd use a posi-temp just to piss you off


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> A really good plumber can replace the faucet without title work...


 i know i have a couple tricks for that


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> A really good plumber can replace the faucet without title work...


happy birthday rj :thumbsup: and i wish you many more


----------

